# How much mileage is on your Glock?



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Mileage meaning how many bullets have you put through it. I know Glocks have a great reputation far as reliability so just for fun if you would like to participate if you have a Glock feel free to post. I'll start I've recently purchased my Glock 19 and so far I only have 250 bullets through it with no issues.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a Glock 30 with only 100 rds through it


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

About 3300 through my G17 gen 4. That makes it a young gun.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

not enough; I need a rich uncle with a gun range


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

G22RTF with close to 11,000 rounds and a G20SF with 8,700 rounds thru it. The G20 has only had 150 rounds of factory, the rest are my reloads. :mrgreen:


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I've only had my Glock 19 for a month and have 355 rds through it with 0 issues, even my super light competition loads.


----------



## tbone1964 (Jun 18, 2010)

glock 17 gen 2... 92k and counting


----------



## rifle_man (Mar 9, 2012)

Glock G23 G4 lasted 5 rounds. Sent it back to Glock, They sent me a new one. They never did tell me what was wrong with the G23. I traded it off the new G23 on a Walther PPQ glad I did.


----------



## Vector16 (Mar 15, 2012)

300 thru my new G17/G3. Plan on doing 2K this weekend. We are going up to BLM land with a freind that wants to destroy a couple of his R/C/ airplanes. he'll fly while we shoot. It'll be great practice for a moving target. I have done it with a 12 ga, never with a handgun.


----------



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

"I traded it off the new G23 on a Walther PPQ glad I did"



im looking at the PPQ for my next purchase. jist curiuos on what you think of it?


----------



## rifle_man (Mar 9, 2012)

jwingfield said:


> "I traded it off the new G23 on a Walther PPQ glad I did"
> 
> im looking at the PPQ for my next purchase. jist curiuos on what you think of it?


I love it; I only have about 450 rounds down it but no problems at all. To me it has to have the best factory trigger I have ever fired. 
The 450 rounds I have fired I tried cheap ammo and good ammo no problems.


----------



## hyfly1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a G23 Gen 3 and it has been absolutely trouble free through around 2000 rounds. I know some of the early Gen 4's had problems. I heard those were fixed. I would not hesitate to buy another Glock.


----------



## JDW500 (May 3, 2012)

I have 2 Glock 23 C Gen 3, I have been shooting both for about 16 years without issues, (Glock suggestes you only use 180 grain bullets in the .40 S&W) I am a Glock only guy now (not really I do own other brands and will be purchasing a Beretta 96 M1A soon). But for my primary duty and concealment chioce is and will always be my Glock 23C. As far as real mileage, not realy sure.... I shoot 100 rounds or so couple times a month through each...


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

my 29 and 30 have about 2000rds, a 27 i just sold had about 5000 rounds and the 27 i still have has about 3000 rds threw it. never a issue with any of them with mostly remington ammo.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

3000+ through my G19. Not a single problem. Not one. My Glock is my gun, everything else is a toy.


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

On my G-17 , I've gone through 4 recoil springs but actual rounds , could not guess within a thousand.
My G-36 maybe around 4000 or so.


----------



## RogerH (May 28, 2012)

had my G21 for 7 years dont count rounds but thousands im sure wifes new G19 only had 6 months about 700 and climbing


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sold my 23 and its still in Fla and I moved to AZ...so at least 2500 mi.....JJ


----------



## Kustom_efekt (May 25, 2012)

G19 approx 4500
G27 less than 500


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

G22 purchased in 1991 has about 4,000 thru it.


----------



## hyfly1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I recently shot at my first GSSF competition. The local Glock armorer was there, so I had him check over my G23. It was fine, of course, but when I mentioned I had put well over 2000 rounds through it, he replaced the guide rod spring assembly. He told me that Glock recommends replacing the part after 2500 rounds, although it is probably good for double that. There was no charge for the part because it was a GSSF event. I plan on going next year and getting it replaced for free, but it is a cheap enough part that I would buy it anyhow.


----------



## Map9690 (Aug 2, 2012)

8000 rounds through my glock 34 over last 6 months. All I have done is clean it and oil it well after 500 rounds. Only one casing caught in the slide around 6000. Other then that no jams or misfire.


----------



## Falsesuspect (Sep 10, 2012)

6,400 threw my Glock 17 gen3 love it only one jam my fault my I add at the time I was trying to learn to bump fire not the best idea lol


----------

